# Self centering jig



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

They make or use to make a self centering jig which you pressed both ends together inward and it automatically found your center for drawer centers.

I've looked around without any luck. Anyone know where they can be found. Thx...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Check out the new PSI catalog.....or online.


----------

